
Donald Trump’s strange speaking style, as explained by linguists - pknerd
http://www.vox.com/2016/8/18/12423688/donald-trump-speech-style-explained-by-linguists
======
squozzer
Actually it resembles a skit by Richard Pryor describing someone on coke.

Nixon? Shit, man? Who's that? Nixon? Shiiiiit.

